# Evil Ash - Genki Sudo



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Version 1










Version 2


----------



## TapOut101 (Oct 11, 2006)

came out great, i really like the name. but i think you can see him better in the second version then the first. 

awesome job


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I like the first one but both are great. I like Sudo, he has the best entrances in MMA.*


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Dang, the first one is reallllly nice ..genki rules


----------



## thetotalpackage (Oct 15, 2006)

i like the first one better, but both are really good man, nice work here


----------

